# Can anybody tell me what this is?



## jbird (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and this is my first post. I've been going mad lately with this little melody that's stuck in my head, and I can't for the life of me remember what it's from. It's driving me insane, so I've transcribed it into Sibelius, so I'm sorry if it's not exactly right, but can anybody tell me what it is?










Thanks!


----------

